
Amazon's Next Big Move: Take Over the Mall - exejeezus
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602780/amazons-next-big-move-take-over-the-mall/
======
moyta
Uhh, I really want to drive to U-Village (aka traffic nightmare) to go to a
bookstore run by Amazon, the group that can't figure out how to get above a
50% DOA rate on the hardware I've bought from them over the last 6 months?

This is like the grocery place they are opening up the street from me, right
next to Safeway, but in that case I'm actually fearful their poor business
practices will give me E coli covered veggies!

Edit: Reading the tail end of this piece, the abject lack of pricing hits me,
who doesn't understand retail enough that they think price tags are
unnecessary? Additionally, how has Amazon completely missed that bookstores
need to have an inviting atmosphere, to ideally become your 3rd place (after
home and work) if they want to drive decent volume?

Amazon doesn't understand their competition in the least, and that will be
their downfall.

